# Skunks in Ireland



## Smoo (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok, after having a look around I was told by a pet shop that owning pet skunks in the Republic of Ireland is not legal. Could anyone confirm this at all?


Thanks.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i dont see why it would be illegal as even though i dont have much experience with RoI laws im sure a skunk would be legal due to not being dangerous or disease ridden lol after all there wasnt a DWA over there till about 2 yrs ago so you could keep a lion or an elephant without a license:gasp:
stu


----------



## moloch gibbon (Aug 12, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> i dont see why it would be illegal as even though i dont have much experience with RoI laws im sure a skunk would be legal due to not being dangerous or disease ridden lol after all there wasnt a DWA over there till about 2 yrs ago so you could keep a lion or an elephant without a license:gasp:
> stu


The DWA act came in a few years back in Northern Ireland (in line with the rest of the United Kingdom), but it's not yet in place (or a similar kind of law) in the Republic of Ireland.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

told u i didnt know irish law :lol2: just saw the dwa tv programe which was crazy to say the least:whistling2:
stu


----------

